# Jacuzzi Whirlpool Bathtub Jets Won't Turn On



## JamesCE (Nov 17, 2014)

Bad water sensor? Mine doesn't turn on until it reaches a certain level detected by a sensor. But who knows...everyone's different. 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## jdcarson47 (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks. Good idea.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I didn't realize they pumped air - I thought they pumped water and drew air from intake to aerate it. Are you able to determine if there is power getting to the pump? It should be on it's own circuit but with its age, who knows. Does it have a timer switch in the circuit?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Pump switch........air/pnematic switch.......


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Probably has its own gfi. Or Check other bathrooms or any other gfi's in the house that could be feeding it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

